
Ask HN: What consumer products make you happier? - danfang
Hey there HN,<p>For the past few years, I&#x27;ve been thinking about products that improve our mental well being, and our overall happiness.<p>It seems like many of the popular products we use every day actively make us unhappy - e.g. Facebook, Instagram. Others products like Amazon and Uber make our lives more convenient, but not necessarily much happier.<p>What products out there make you happy and fulfilled?
======
JohnFen
I don't think there are any products that make me _fulfilled_. Some make me
happy in the short term -- but which ones depends on the context in the
moment. The products that increase my short-term happiness are the ones that
are solving a problem that is irritating me in the now.

If we're talking long-term happiness, I guess the closest I can come to is my
bicycle, because it keeps me in reasonably good physical shape and being in
reasonably good physical shape does increase my overall happiness.

